# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Gobierno no baraja un posible trasvase del Ebro "ahora mismo"

## sergi1907

Mié, 21/11/2012

EFE

El Gobierno "no baraja" llevar a cabo un posible trasvase del Ebro "ahora mismo", porque "queda mucho por hacer" y primero hay que terminar los planes de cuenca y el Plan Hidrológico Nacional y finalmente trabajar para lograr un "gran pacto" nacional del agua. 

Así lo ha afirmado hoy el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos, durante un desayuno con empresarios organizado por Executive Forum, en el que ha adelantado que preparan un plan para prevenir, en la medida de lo posible, las eventuales catástrofes producidas por las lluvias torrenciales. 

El político ha reconocido que lograr un pacto del agua no será fácil pero se ha mostrado esperanzado en lograrlo con buena voluntad y buena intención por parte de todos, "aunque no es una herencia fácil", ha dicho. 

También ha señalado que pretenden avanzar en el ciclo integral del agua, lograr un marco estable para atraer la inversión privada y avanzar en el control de las situaciones ilegales, así como en el control de los pozos y los acuíferos para la conservación de los mismos. 

En su repaso a las grandes cuestiones de su departamento, Ramos ha aludido asimismo a la reforma de la Ley de Costas, y ha precisado que el Estado no ve que se invadan las competencias locales en relación a la llamada cláusula antialgarrobico, que permitirá al Estado detener cualquier obra aprobada por un ayuntamiento que vulnere la zona de dominio publico y servidumbre. 

Sobre la pretensión de la patronal de ampliar las concesiones de los puertos deportivos, de 35 a 75 años, el político ha afirmado que se trata de una competencia autonómica, y son las comunidades autónomas las que tendrán que decidirlo. 

Ramos ha trazado las grandes líneas de la política de su departamento, y ha referido que su objetivo es atacar tres grandes prejuicios: la creencia fatalista de que el desarrollo lleva al colapso, el que medio ambiente y crecimiento económico sean dos conceptos contrapuestos y el que las política medioambientales son sólo de izquierdas.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/118887

----------

